# So you wanted to be a Building Official? Longevity?



## jpranch

What is the secret to longevity with one jurisdiction?


----------



## ewenme

Understand your job. Do your job. And educate anyone and everyone who wants to learn along the way. Be confident, not cocky. Be approachable. Learn something new every day. Be personable. Love what you do. Have enthusiasm for every project, no matter the size. Call a spade a spade. Know when to say NO. Don't take crap, and don't give crap. Keep your integrity. Let go of the ego. And the most important secret: have fun. :cowboy


----------



## Codegeek

The longest I stayed with one jurisdiction was 8 years.  A lot of that had to do with my personal goals and wanting to move up as I was not a building official at the time.  When I did become a building official, I could have stayed there indefinitely, but my staff was reorganized into a new department and the new department head was a terrible manager and micromanaged everyone, including those of us that had already been in a supervisory role.  Nevermind the fact that Napoleon came with him…

I loved being a building official.  One secret to longevity is your staff and how well they serve you, which is in turn based on well you take care of them.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

sheep&you and codegeek nailed alot of what it takes on the head...unfortunately, some of the other parts come down to being lucky enough not to land in a political quagmire or under a super-id boss.


----------



## jpranch

Good stuff and I thank you all. It seems that there are different levels of having a target on you back? The inspector level, the plans examiner level, and then the BO level? It seems that you are a much bigger target at the BO level? I have been thinking about this a lot lately for some unknown reason. Don't want anybody to think that I'm having any major problems here in Gillette. Pretty standard challenges that just come with the job.


----------



## cerealandbands

unfortunately, a lot of it is politics...i work for a third-party and in my last town the previous inspector for our company was, well, a dick and fired by our company...i took over and was in there for about a year when the new council was elected...a few of them had very poor experiences with the last guy and, despite good reviews for me, decided to take their long-seated anger out on our company


----------



## jpranch

cerealandbands said:
			
		

> unfortunately, a lot of it is politics...i work for a third-party and in my last town the previous inspector for our company was, well, a dick and fired by our company...i took over and was in there for about a year when the new council was elected...a few of them had very poor experiences with the last guy and, despite good reviews for me, decided to take their long-seated anger out on our company


Yes politics is quite a lagre part of it. Comes with the job. Just a recommendation but you may want to replace the word D*** with something along the lines of "Large Richard"?


----------



## Codegeek

The Napoleon that I worked for was a "large richard" too and it was actually his name!  So we would affectionally refer to him as "dick", head of the department.


----------



## jpranch

Now that's funny!!!:lol:


----------



## Codegeek

jpranch said:
			
		

> Now that's funny!!!:lol:


Refer back to ewenme's advice - have fun!


----------



## pwood

richard cranium is the name and bo for 11years is my game. having a sense of humor is extremely important in this field. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mac

The secret to longevity in a code enforcement position is......

Make yourself personally valuable to the employer.

Demonstrate an interest in your job, assume other responsibilities that increase your indispensability to the jurisdiction. Safety Officer, motor pool manager, liason to the city or county, get the idea?

My current favorite line - "I'm in the busines of approving projects. If nothing gets approved, then nothing happens in the town, no new homeowners or businesses move in; tax base tax base!"


----------



## jpranch

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Refer back to ewenme's advice - have fun!


good advice. ewenme, really like what you wrote. Thanks


----------



## steveray

I think Ewenme and CG hit it pretty well....if your higherups don't value the position,(and let you do the job)it can be pretty difficult to stay somewhere....if you get a good team attitude and participate well....I can see staying somewhere for a long time...and the historical knowledge you gain about a particular jurisdiction becomes a wonderful asset as well...


----------



## fatboy

I'm with pretty much all the posts above, I try daily to do as ewenme stated. I'm about 7 1/2 years into the BO position. Would not have even thrown in for it if the staff here wasn't what it is, and I knew the boss wouldn't micro-manage me, and keep the politics out of my hair. I threw in because I didn't want to see a good group screwed up with someone new from thew outside. Here I am, still have the same staff, except a couple that moved on for other reasons. There are days i wonder why the heck I did it, but for the most part it is satisfying.


----------



## jpranch

"There are days i wonder why the heck I did it, but for the most part it is satisfying."

I sometimes wonder about it as well. Something in the blood, something in the passion for the job keeps driving me. Or am I just crazy like the rest of you? Hum...


----------



## Gregg Harris

jpranch said:
			
		

> "There are days i wonder why the heck I did it, but for the most part it is satisfying."I sometimes wonder about it as well. Something in the blood, something in the passion for the job keeps driving me. Or am I just crazy like the rest of you? Hum...


For me "even though I am not an inspector" passion for what I do drives me every day. My wife told me if I showed her as much passion as I do my work, I would not have time to work.

Now I am on the fence, we have seven kids the youngest is 3 and I am 55. I cant keep up as it is.

but I love both with passion.


----------



## ewenme

I was with my previous employer for just over 16 years. I didn't leave because I was unhappy, although I was becoming somewhat unhappy with how things were managed; I left because I got an offer I couldn't refuse:  20% increase in pay, and an opportunity for personal growth, and professional growth. I've been with the new employer for about 5 years now. Where does the time go? My next move will be into retirement, consulting work, and designing houses [no I'm not an architect, but my houses are liveable and take into consideration budgets and style of the owners].  I have forged excellent working relationships with a great many people, some which have lasted 2+ decades, and are still growing stronger.  I've had some bone-heads want me to be fired immediatley, and then, in six months or so, they are thanking me profusely for making them play by the code. No one likes to be told NO, but sometimes they have to hear it anyway. Just let go of the bad stuff and it won't bother you. If you hang on to it, it will eat you up and you'll become bitter. Sweet is much nicer, no matter who it's from. 

Love your job, and the people you work with, and the people you meet, and when necessary take off your rose-colored glasses and have some lemonade. When life deals you lemons, make lemonade! And, as my license plate proclaims, always: ASK WHY. It gets a laugh sometimes.

:chpill


----------



## jpranch

It can become very tough to love the people you work with when you have had your throat cut several times by the same person and you are still bleeding profusely from the last attack. Ah... but this too shall pass... Ya, like a damn kidney stone! :cowboy  :lol:


----------



## Codegeek

jpranch said:
			
		

> "There are days i wonder why the heck I did it, but for the most part it is satisfying."I sometimes wonder about it as well. Something in the blood, something in the passion for the job keeps driving me. Or am I just crazy like the rest of you? Hum...


I've been told it's a genetic disorder!


----------



## pyrguy

I've been told that the job requires a minimum amount of brain damage and I exceed the minimum.  

Wouldn't want to do anything else. Just started in a new AHJ but been on this side of the counter since 93.

Keep learning, take nothing personal, know when to say no, and when to say I was wrong. Keep the higher-ups from getting blind sided if possible.

DO NOT MAKE ANYTHING UP!!!! If it isn't in the code you can't enforce it. Tell the truth even if it hurts.

Don't do anything illegal, immoral, or that will pi$$ off the wife.


----------



## ICE

jpranch said:
			
		

> What is the secret to longevity with one jurisdiction?


Being mediocre at the job helps and that's not a secret.


----------



## jpranch

Live each day with courage. 

Take pride in your work. 

Always finish what you start. 

Do what has to be done. 

Be tough, but fair. 

When you make a promise, keep it. 

Ride for the brand. 

Talk less and say more. 

Remember that some things aren't for sale. 

Know where to draw the line.


----------



## fatboy

"Being mediocre at the job helps and that's not a secret."

Well, fortunately, most (not all) of the BO's I know and am associated with, do not fall in that category, they have the work habits and ethics of the positive posts to date.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

fatboy said:
			
		

> "Being mediocre at the job helps and that's not a secret."Well, fortunately, most (not all) of the BO's I know and am associated with, do not fall in that category, they have the work habits and ethics of the positive posts to date.


I agree...most of the BO's and their staff I am in contact with strive to be much better than mediocre.

But I don't think we can completely dismiss ICE's statement in this discussion.  It can be difficult to remove a staff member who is mediocre, or doesn't strive to improve, and in the end it helps no one and gives everyone else a bad reputation by association.


----------



## Inspector Gift

Great Advice!!!  And Fatboy's comments touch on something vital.  Our staff and the people we work with are vitally important aspects of our career, and probably have more to do with job satisfaction and longevity than anythingelse.

When I first started, I was gungho to be the best I could be as fast as I could and take on as much was presented.  Then an experienced friend in the profession gave me a bit of advice.  He said, "Fly Low, go far."    It is now 8 years later, and I have come to appreciate that advice the more I follow it.   I am now happily employed in Mayberry, and trying to model after Andy (not Barney).  So far it is working better.   (I really like my job and the people I get to work with!)


----------



## Mac

"Fly low, go far" - I like it.

Sums it up pretty well!


----------



## Mule

Okay.. here's my opinion. Five years first city, fifteen years second and eight at the current.

Always keep your nose clean.. never break the rules (unless instructed to do so by your supervisor and then document)

Administer what is in black and white. The gray areas you need to lean toward the more restrictive unless you know that it won't come back to bite you.

Be fair but firm. Always be open to hearing others interpretations. Be willing to accept that you are sometimes wrong. Suck it up and go on about your business. I have actually changed my opinion based on someone elses interpretation to the code.

Do not put yourself above others. We are all in the business for the same reason.. at least most of us are anyway.

This goes with the above statement....Do not talk down to others. This will make others appreciate you!

Don't have the "I am GOD" attitude. Work with people to achieve compliance. there is always wiggle room when it comes to compliance of the codes. It may not be exactly what they want but at least it shows you are willing to work with them.

I could probably go on and on but I'm tired of typing... my two fingers are hurting  

Oh by the way..........I retired from my last position on 6-21-12. Well I thought I was going to retire anyway... The city I was working for has already asked me to do some consulting work for them and the building officials association has asked me to travel the State and put on seminars indifferent sections of the State...... Oh well........ I love this profession and will still be involved in it!


----------



## Alias

Mac said:
			
		

> The secret to longevity in a code enforcement position is......Make yourself personally valuable to the employer.
> 
> Demonstrate an interest in your job, assume other responsibilities that increase your indispensability to the jurisdiction. Safety Officer, motor pool manager, liason to the city or county, get the idea?
> 
> My current favorite line - "I'm in the busines of approving projects. If nothing gets approved, then nothing happens in the town, no new homeowners or businesses move in; tax base tax base!"


I have been the unofficial BO since my last boss retired in early '06.  I have all the responsibility of being the BO without the title or pay.    :inspctr

I agree with Mac, make yourself indispensable.  I wear several hats here at the city - code enforcement, planning assistant, ADA compliance officer, airport fuel jockey, temp dispatch for PD, and, tune in tomorrow, I'll probably have a new hat.  :cowboy

Like Mac's comment about approvals.  I keep explaining the fee schedule to the city officials, very entertaining.........

Sue


----------



## Alias

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> Great Advice!!!  And Fatboy's comments touch on something vital.  Our staff and the people we work with are vitally important aspects of our career, and probably have more to do with job satisfaction and longevity than anythingelse.When I first started, I was gungho to be the best I could be as fast as I could and take on as much was presented.  Then an experienced friend in the profession gave me a bit of advice.  He said, "Fly Low, go far."    It is now 8 years later, and I have come to appreciate that advice the more I follow it.   I am now happily employed in Mayberry, and trying to model after Andy (not Barney).  So far it is working better.   (I really like my job and the people I get to work with!)


Very true words.  When my boss retired, it was scary for PW.  I love my new boss, he does not try to micromanage and lets his employees stretch their wings.  Times may be trying 'where the west still lives' but, I really love the challenge of the job, my coworkers, and (usually) the general public.

Sue  :cowboy


----------



## steveray

Congrats on the "retirement" Mule!



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Okay.. here's my opinion. Five years first city, fifteen years second and eight at the current.Always keep your nose clean.. never break the rules (unless instructed to do so by your supervisor and then document)
> 
> Administer what is in black and white. The gray areas you need to lean toward the more restrictive unless you know that it won't come back to bite you.
> 
> Be fair but firm. Always be open to hearing others interpretations. Be willing to accept that you are sometimes wrong. Suck it up and go on about your business. I have actually changed my opinion based on someone elses interpretation to the code.
> 
> Do not put yourself above others. We are all in the business for the same reason.. at least most of us are anyway.
> 
> This goes with the above statement....Do not talk down to others. This will make others appreciate you!
> 
> Don't have the "I am GOD" attitude. Work with people to achieve compliance. there is always wiggle room when it comes to compliance of the codes. It may not be exactly what they want but at least it shows you are willing to work with them.
> 
> I could probably go on and on but I'm tired of typing... my two fingers are hurting
> 
> Oh by the way..........I retired from my last position on 6-21-12. Well I thought I was going to retire anyway... The city I was working for has already asked me to do some consulting work for them and the building officials association has asked me to travel the State and put on seminars indifferent sections of the State...... Oh well........ I love this profession and will still be involved in it!


----------



## Mule

Thanks... So far it just seems like an extended weekend... Hasn't set in yet!


----------



## BSSTG

Greetings,

My first BO that I worked for called me in his office a couple of days after I started. What he told me made perfest sense. He said something to the effect "Just treat folks like you wanted to be treated when you were a contractor." Pretty well sums it up for me.

BS


----------



## north star

*= =*

Also, ...CONGRATULATIONS  to the "Mule !".......Keep in touch

on here!......Wishing you the very best!!    

*= =*


----------



## righter101

ewenme said:
			
		

> Understand your job. Do your job. And educate anyone and everyone who wants to learn along the way. Be confident, not cocky. Be approachable. Learn something new every day. Be personable. Love what you do. Have enthusiasm for every project, no matter the size. Call a spade a spade. Know when to say NO. Don't take crap, and don't give crap. Keep your integrity. Let go of the ego. And the most important secret: have fun. :cowboy


And to quote Larry the Cable Guy.......

"But that don't fit on a ball cap, so GIT ER DONE!!!!!"


----------



## righter101

Inspector Gift said:
			
		

> Great Advice!!!  And Fatboy's comments touch on something vital.  Our staff and the people we work with are vitally important aspects of our career, and probably have more to do with job satisfaction and longevity than anythingelse.When I first started, I was gungho to be the best I could be as fast as I could and take on as much was presented.  Then an experienced friend in the profession gave me a bit of advice.  He said, "Fly Low, go far."    It is now 8 years later, and I have come to appreciate that advice the more I follow it.   I am now happily employed in Mayberry, and trying to model after Andy (not Barney).  So far it is working better.   (I really like my job and the people I get to work with!)


I definately agree that your new home would be considered Mayberry..  Good to see you are around.  Catch up with you soon Mr. Gift


----------



## righter101

One more off topic post... I see a lot of tag lines supporting JP for ICC.  Good news is myself and one of my inspectors should be making the trek down to P-town to vote.

Hope to meet some of you in person.  I spent most of my life in the Portland area and only recently moved away, so it will be nice to swing back by and see some folks.


----------



## jpranch

righter101 said:
			
		

> One more off topic post... I see a lot of tag lines supporting JP for ICC. Good news is myself and one of my inspectors should be making the trek down to P-town to vote.Hope to meet some of you in person. I spent most of my life in the Portland area and only recently moved away, so it will be nice to swing back by and see some folks.


So do I have your vote??? I will be traveling up to Bend Oregon next month to visit for five days. Three of those days I will be at the OBOA Annual meeting. Really looking forward to it. I have one day that has been set aside for fly fishing only. Still looking for someone willing to help me out on that one.


----------



## mtlogcabin

How do you fish for flies


----------



## righter101

jpranch said:
			
		

> So do I have your vote??? I will be traveling up to Bend Oregon next month to visit for five days. Three of those days I will be at the OBOA Annual meeting. Really looking forward to it. I have one day that has been set aside for fly fishing only. Still looking for someone willing to help me out on that one.


You have mine and probably one from the inspector joining me.

We don't have final approval to go but the CBO is pushing hard for us.  I would call it 90% likely.

Can't help with the fishing other than the advice of don't eat anything from the Willamette river in town.


----------



## jpranch

Thanks. See you in Portland!


----------



## Inspector Gift

The people who post on the code forurms are another invaluable resource of wisdom and perspective that have helped me in my career.  I for one, am very grateful for the friendships that started or contacted on the Old ICC Bulletin Board and here... People like Peach, JPranch,  MTlogcabin, Fatboy, MMmarvel, righter101, and many others...    (And I miss several who are no longer on here, like Uncle Bob and VegasPaul.)

>Jim<  I am looking forward to finally meeting up with you when you are here in Portland.   And when you are in Bend, give me call, ok?   I might also be in that neck of the woods.  (I am more than happy to be advocating we vote for you to be on the Board!!)

>righter101<  I sure hope you guys get to come down!  It will be good to see you again!

Have a great weekend, everyone, and enjoy!


----------



## fatboy

Unfortunately, (well, hard to say that), my vacation that I traded a time share for 18 months ago, a week in Kauai is the same week. My wife doesn't want to go by herself, so.......y'all will have to carry on without me!

A hui hou kakou!

 (Until we meet again) 

And you are correct Mr. Gift, the folks I've got to know on these forums are awesome! (Heck, they put up with me!)


----------



## TheCommish

Don’t be discouraged, here is the latest in my 10 year employment saga. Every year the discussions comes about if we need a building inspector full time, not just in my town in many towns. Prevention, education and code compliance lead to non-events, it is much easier to fix the problem on paper than it is to fix it in the field.

I came to a town that was the wild west, depending on who you were what the requirements were. Plan review was nonexistence, inspection were, well less than stellar.

Now the good contractors respect the office, I administrator the codes equally to all, try to explain and offer solutions to problems.  After the latest hit the fan the good contractors are offering support, even the ones the code has required them to make corrections.

There of the five selectmen support what I do, I sated the facts offered to help the other two understand what was going on, give them any information they needed.

I admitted my short comings and apologized to all that I have offended.

Those that support me Including members of the Board say I (we) have a tough job we have to say no. I have learned that it is better to say yes I will issue the b permit as soon as the applicant provides x, or gets y rather than saying “I can’t issue the permit”

Conduct all your work with high moral standards, ethically, never enforce a requirement that you cannot site a code verse for, enter into dialogs that allow the contractor point out exceptions or alternate code interpretations.

 Many moments are teaching moments, yes it can be frustrating to teach the code to those who should know it, the ones that howl loudest are the homeowners who have read the Time Life books and got information at the local watering hole, bring their friends Bud and Wiser to the project.

http://www.telegram.com/article/20120627/NEWS/106279897/0/SEARCH


----------



## jpranch

Thank you gentleman, thank you...


----------



## peach

It's hard to be a building official for a long time; too many politics if you are doing your job right.

Helpful hint - don't ever tell the city manager he lacks the authority to over rule you and don't ever tell the Council that they don't have the authority to over rule a decision by the Board of Appeals.

Trust me, here, you will be miserable.

3 years is a good run.


----------



## Mule

righter101 said:
			
		

> One more off topic post... I see a lot of tag lines supporting JP for ICC.  Good news is myself and one of my inspectors should be making the trek down to P-town to vote.Hope to meet some of you in person.  I spent most of my life in the Portland area and only recently moved away, so it will be nice to swing back by and see some folks.


The easiest way to find JP is to hold up a Coors Light............ He'll come running!


----------



## pyrguy

Coors light???????

I thought he had better taste than that


----------



## fatboy

OUCH! Out in this neck of the woods, those are fighting words...........


----------



## jpranch

Colorado cool aid... Mmm... Yummy!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

Not a big fan of light beers, but I would come running for an ice cold banquet...and that is even after seeing the river as it runs into the plant at Golden.


----------



## fireguy

It would be good to note that Oregon has more good breweries than Germany.  Most of those quality breweries are in Portland.  McMinimans is especially reccomended by me. I am told they also have good wine, from their own grapes and they are now offering products from their distillery. And the food is great!

Other good brews are produced by Portland brewing, and Widmer Bros.  Full Sail and Dark Horse are worth a side trip to Hood River, about 60 miles away.


----------



## BSSTG

peach said:
			
		

> It's hard to be a building official for a long time; too many politics if you are doing your job right.Helpful hint - don't ever tell the city manager he lacks the authority to over rule you and don't ever tell the Council that they don't have the authority to over rule a decision by the Board of Appeals.
> 
> Trust me, here, you will be miserable.
> 
> 3 years is a good run.


HMMMM it's been 3 years +6 days for me at my current position.

BS


----------



## righter101

fireguy said:
			
		

> It would be good to note that Oregon has more good breweries than Germany.  Most of those quality breweries are in Portland.  McMinimans is especially reccomended by me. I am told they also have good wine, from their own grapes and they are now offering products from their distillery. And the food is great!Other good brews are produced by Portland brewing, and Widmer Bros.  Full Sail and Dark Horse are worth a side trip to Hood River, about 60 miles away.


I lived in Portland most of my life until 5 years ago.  They are the MicroBrew capital of the world.  McMinimans has 35 or 40 brew pubs all over portland and metro area.  If anyone wants their wines, you can go to Edgefield winery, about 18 miles East of downtown.

One secret that doesn't get out much, Starting in November, for 2 months only, they brew a limited run of Kris Kringle Ale.  Hands down the best beer ever.  If you happen to be in Portland around the Holidays, give it a shot.

But I will hold up a Coors Light to Find JP.


----------

